# Wiring Diagram??



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram or a ecu pinout for a 91-94 sentra(b13) with a sr20de??


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

I could scan the EFI wiring diagram from the Chilton if you like...

What's your e-mail address?


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

you can get the factory layout for the entire layout for both GA and SR in the factory manual. They are extensive and the chilton doesn;t have all of the stuff you may need. The factory manual is the only way to go, but you will pay 80 for it. 
CD


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I can post it for you when I get home. Do you just want the pin number locations or do you want to know the whole ECU wiring diagram?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Try these:
http://www.geocities.com/jjpalmer314/SR20DE_91-92_EFI_wiring_diagram1.JPG
http://www.geocities.com/jjpalmer314/SR20DE_91-92_EFI_wiring_diagram2.JPG

They are about 1.5 MB each...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Well here's the ECU pin location, harness side view from a '93. Don't know if this is what you were looking for. If you're having trouble seeing the numbers save the image and open it in MS Paint and it'll show up more clearly.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Well Thank you let me see if I can use the wiring diagram. I dont know if it show every color of the wires.


----------



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

*need a little help...*

I need to know the wire color for the speed sensor and tack, so I can finish my turbo timer install.

Travis


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

The links I posted work if you copy the link and paste it into the address bar:
www.geocities.com/jjpalmer314/SR20DE_91-92_EFI_wiring_diagram1.JPG
www.geocities.com/jjpalmer314/SR20DE_91-92_EFI_wiring_diagram2.JPG

The diagrams show the wire colors.


----------



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

I've tried those links but didn't work for me.

Travis


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

The first ones don't work for some reason.
Try copying the text of the link from my last post and pasting it into the address bar. It should work that way.
If you have a dial-up connection be patient, they are big images, 1.5 Mb each.
If you can't get them to work, send me your e-mail address and I'll send them directly to you.
My e-mail address is [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The tach wire is blue with a black stripe, and the speed sensor wire I'll look up for you when I get home and post it.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The wire that comes out of the speedo and goes to the ECU is Y/G and ends up in ECU terminal # 32 (This wire has no wire next to it in the ECU harness on one side and a solid yellow on the other side). The tach wire L/B (blue with a black stripe) is in ECU terminal # 2 (it has a solid white wire next to it and a yellow with a red stripe next to it on the other side).

Here's a pic of the SR20DE ECU harness, harness side view (view of it from the wire side when it's plugged into the ECU).










If you can't see the numbers very well, save it and open it in MS paint for a clearer view and larger image.


----------



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

Is the speedo wire yellow with green stripe? I have two of these attached to a plug and I'm assuming either will work, right? Also I see a light blue and black striped wire on the same connector, and would these be ok to tap into?

Thanks again,

Travis


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes, the speedo wire is yellow with a green stripe. I'd be careful, there are several wires of the same color throughout the car's harnesses, and they don't necessarily do the same things. You'll find two wires of the same color in the same harness that do entirely different things. (My least favorite decision Nissan made) Where are you tapping into them from? The cluster harnesses or the ECU harness? Let me know so I can make sure you've got the right wires. My bad, didn't see your link to that pic, that's the wrong harness, grab the one that only has space for 8 wires in it and looks like the one called M102 in the following pic:










The Y/G (yellow with a green stripe) you want is in terminal # 6 on M102.

Now, that L/B (Blue with a black stripe) you want from the tach is in harness M30, terminal # 39. 

I should have just posted all this to begin with!


----------



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

I was planning on tapping from the cluster harness.

Travis


----------



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

I think this is the correct plug, right?

Travis


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Good deal, now If I were you, I'd pull the wires out of the harness that you're looking to tap into and carefully solder wire leads to those terminals. You have to release the harness clasp brackets and then depress the plastic inside the harness to pull the wire out. If you don't want to go to all that hassle you can carefully strip back the wires and solder to them or use 3M T-taps that look like this:










The color might not be blue, you might need a red or yellow one depending on what size wire you're tapping into.

I can't see your pics, make sure when you try to link to an imagestation pic you do it like this "{img}addresshere.jpg{/img}" and cut anything off that's after the .jpg part and use the brackets that look like [ and ] instead of the { and } ones (had to do that so it would show up).


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Here ya go:


----------



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

Toolapcfan, thanks again for all your help. Also I see no hassle in soldering as I have slightly modified my cluster already 

Travis


http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4290752379


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The white one is M33 and the black one is M30, you need M102 and M30.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No problem, I had all this stuff already researched so I figured why not. If you need more help drop me a mail or pm.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

"Also I see no hassle in soldering as I have slightly modified my cluster already"

I just looked through your album and nice work! Man, you're no amateur, that came out good! That took a lot of skill and a lot of time to say the least. I want to do similar things when I swap in an Avenir DET, I don't want a bunch of extra gauges mounted where my radio belongs, our mounted on my dash all tacky. Since you put that module up top, what'd you do with the lights and turn signals that were up there? Again, nice work though, I'm really impressed!


----------



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

I had to trim the lcd board to allow for the turn signals to be seen, but they do work


----------

